# 110 big curly / ugly duckwood slabs



## davduckman2010 (Jun 6, 2015)

sawmiser came today 6 hours of non stop wood wrangling. got half done. big slabs 5/4 to 3 in thick . most of the monster ambrosia logs were curly or tiger maples im frickin whooped . stack / sticker and seal tomorrow

new pics over half of the logs curly /tiger maples.the butternut aint bad either we still have 10 logs of these to mill. that's my neighbor he is a retired lumber jack from Oregon. cant stop that ol coot from grabin saws and slabs. its in his blood. have pics toda of the real big slabs bar / tops counter tops--10 to 12 ft x 2 to 3 in thick nasty 



 

 

 View attachment 80293

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 14


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow, great curl. Nice pile of wood and sawdust to show for a days hard work. Even the chickens approve.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like u had lots of fun Duck . Some sweet looking planks in there !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Enough to make a woodworker drool! Nice lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jun 7, 2015)

what a bounty of wicked looking maple.
Thanks for sharing the pictures
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice curls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice pile of wood, Cody. Looks like some projects down the road for sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh, my... Especially that curly piece in the third pic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 8, 2015)

nice maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jun 11, 2015)

I be loving A-3! those two would make a KICK A$$ table!
Great pile of lumber there Duck!


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2015)

They are all A-1!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jun 11, 2015)

, yea, I guess it's ok...that all ya got?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> I be loving A-3! those two would make a KICK A$$ table!
> Great pile of lumber there Duck!


the A log all look like that danny . you should see the b-c-d-e-f logs great book matched slabs incredible and wild a lot are curly and all avalible


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 11, 2015)

TimR said:


> , yea, I guess it's ok...that all ya got?


im not aloud to put 120 pics on here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 11, 2015)

Will make lots of nice toothpicks Duckman.


----------

